# Just Started Tapes - Twitching?????



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok, maybe I need to relax more than I thought. While listening to side 2 & Mike is telling me to relax this & that, I would tense said body part & relax it, then I would jerk & twitch. Will this go away as I get "better" at relaxing????







I'm talking outside, muscular type, body twitching here, not inside intestinal twitching. I was hard pressed not to laugh after awhile. It struck me as humorous that I was sitting there twitching. Just kept on going back to his voice & the giggles would subside.







Isn't this awful???? Me????? Stressed????? Ya think??????







BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some reason the term "stress puppy" comes to mind







.I think that alot of times we can have strange things occur when we first try to conciously relax something. In Taiji, particularly in push-hands interactive work it takes alot of training to be able to relax, so I don't find it too strange that it isn't always as easy as it sounds.I'd think it would get better as you learn to relax. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, it will get better as you learn to relax.Breath and relax and everything else will follow suit.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well, I'll try not to pant!







I thought it was kinda funny, but I guess laughter relieves stress too! Thanks.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:Breathe, relax, and enjoy your laughter.





















It sounds to me like it's a good release for you, and maybe exactly what you need for right now. I wouldn't worry about it.JeanG


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hey BQ,I've experienced this as well. For me it got better, but still happens every once in a while. Sometimes I would find that changing my body position would help, but generally I tried not to pay attention to it.Anyways, you're just getting started and I'm sure you will discover a lot of other things about your body as you progress. Instead of getting concerned about them, just let them go as quickly as you acknowledge them.Stef.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, how did last night go?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Less twitching, probably b/c of Stef's suggestion. Used a few more pillows







. Got more comfy. Its amazing, did not think I was uncomfortable. However, once I changed positions, REALLY felt my body "go heavy" if you know what I'm talking about. Unfortunately, fell asleep again on poor Mike. I hope he never takes this personally,{







} cause it is definitely unintentional, just happens & I've read enuf here to know it doesn't hurt the process. But I figure if my conscious mind is ASLEEP, leaves more room for my subconscious to "make like a sponge". Hope my thinking is OK. Yesterday it just struck me funny, thought I might have to get "Hypno Detention" or something for fooling around.







Thanks for your support. Gotta go hang balloons for 6 yr old party this afternoon. (Yes I will be out numbered BIG TIME!) Maybe I oughtta listen to the tapes one more time today. Here's hoping for sanity when its over!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ,I had that too, about a few weeks into it...I looked up "twitching" in the med books and it said that it is normal and can be a reaction to stress and usually subsides on its own...and it did..I had it about 3 days, on and off, right after foot surgery!So don't be alarmed in the least!!! Also, I find that if I prop my feet up to take pressure off my back, I am better able to do the tensing/relaxing portion of it. I used to be so analytical, that I would think, oh wait, I didn't tense that right,did it over again, etc.!!!! Now I just relax and don't bother about it as much. You can't really "do" anything wrong!!!Take care and keep us posted...you will do great!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2001)

Hi All,BQ - no worries over the years I've got used to people going to sleep on me







Enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------

